# Home Grooming



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

I take Lucy to the groomers cuz I'm wayyy too paranoid about hacking her up :lol:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I put both down. I think that Noriko probably never has to go back to the groomers because it's soooooo hard to see her mistakes so she for the most part looks perfect. Cloud's hair is soooooo straight, that you can see every single flaw. So I may take him again when his hair is a lil longer.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I put both because we have been taking Sylphide to the groomers until the last few months, and did our first full short cut on her ourselves just a week or so ago. We really didn't do a bad job for a first try









I think we'll be doing our own from now on, but am not entirely sure--I might send them in now and then if I feel they need a professional touch. We'll see what progress we make grooming ourselves.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i voted as BOTH

i usually dont want to go to any groomer coz u can never trust them 100%

i try to do it by myself usually but

about a month ago when jongee got her puppycut after growing her hair almost full coat, the groomer that i usually go to (they are really nice) gave her a razor burn and scratches

i was soooo pissed i had an argument there coz the guy or whoever was talking to me kept saying to m "U ARE OVER REACTING ITS ONLY A SCRATCH !!!!!"

jerk !!!!!!!

i was sooo pissed at them and i kept screaming SHES MY DOG !!! U SHOULDNT BE GIVING SCRATCHES AND UR A GROOMER !!!!!

get this, they were ALL BLAMING JONGEE coz they said she was all wiggly and stuff and im like, SHE NEVER WIGGLES WHEN I GROOM HER MYSELF !! even my breeder told me jongee stands completetly still when my breeder babysits jongee for me sometimes

and guess what the guy said?? WELL MAYBE YOU SHOULD NEVER GO TO A GROOMER AGAIN AND DO UR OWN GROOMING URSELF AT HOME!!!

JERK !!!!!!!!!!!!!

anywyz, long story short, i took photos of her scratches on my digitalcamera so that i could sue them !!!!!! but i didnt





































im never going back ,they didnt even apologize and only gave me a portion of my moneyback

groomer says "u got a good deal of getting a bath and a haircut for only 20 dollars" when he gave some money back

and i was like "yeah right, with a scratch"





































(one scratch went thru jongee's nipple too)

so yeah, i called my breeder up right away all upset and i was crying
my breeder said that she could help me with jongee's grooming coz i dont think i'll be going to a groomer unless jongee really really needs to go


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh my gosh! That's such a bad scratch  You DEFINITELY need to sue.. your poor baby.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww, poor Jongee!!









Anyways, that's exactly why I started grooming Peanut myself. He had a nick on his eyelid, the area where his back leg connects to his body, and his bum. I wanted to strangle that groomer for hurting my little guy!!!







No more groomers for us!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have nicked my baby before.







I felt SO bad....but I would rather do it than someone else...ya know?

Anyway, I voted both, even though I usually do it myself. He just turned one and has only been to the groomer twice. The first one butchered him! The second one did fine and was very reasonable...AND let me stay and watch. I do pretty well myself though, and it is free! HA! I actually enjoy it for the most part. This thing with not letting me do his feet lately has been annoying...but we are working through it...


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I used to take Tuffy to be groomed, but I just never was happy with the groomers I used.. they all pretty much flat out refused to cut him into a puppy cut.. either out of laziness or because they didn't know how to trim a Malt. Tuffy was also very upset after the last grooming session he went to so I suspect they may have hit him or yelled at him because he was not himself at all, very skittish and scared. -_- So now I do it myself. It's good to know he's not sitting in a cage all day waiting to be groomed or possibly abused by the groomers. Ugh, still makes me so mad just to think about it.







I don't give him a "great" haircut by any means since I'm still learning how to do it, but it's not hideous and we are both so much happier that it is totally worth it.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i groom park myself. never used a groomer before. not to many people are happy, so i never wanted to try it out. too scared


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Me Too, LadyMontava!!!! I too am VERY scared to trust a groomer!!!

Awwwww, Poor Jongee.......





















I will NOT take my baby to a groomer!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I checked "both" but I only do light grooming. I could probably do the bath part but my groomer is so good about the ears and feet, etc. I would never feel safe doing nails myself. I'm just not good with doing stuff with my hands like crafts and such and this is sort of like that..... 

I do enjoy brushing Catcher and fixing his top knot, etc. So I do that every day and take him and Kallie to the groomer once a month for a full grooming. As I've said in other posts. I've been using this groomer for more than ten years (started with my first Maltese, Rosebud) so I trust her not to do anything stupid. It is quite expensive per month at $86 for the two so it probably would be a good idea for me to learn how to do it myself ....... Maybe some day.....


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

When I went to vote, it said I already voted (liar!







). I may not have been too happy with Beastie's first time session with a groomer, but at least he came out intact. I'd have been upset if he came back with what Jongee did. Poor baby. Hope it heals quickly!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 13 2005, 02:59 PM
> *I have nicked my baby before.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That's what I was thinking! If someone will hurt my baby I'd rather it be me. Plus I wouldn't want to be PAYING someone careless enough to nick him. I know accidents happen, but be careful with my little Peanut!! The thing that drove me crazy is that I have a weird eye phobia







...Knock on wood that I will never need contacts :new_Eyecrazy: But when I saw the nick on Peanut's eyelid it freaked me out.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A few years ago Jonathan went to a groomer a few times, mostly for socialization experience (he's a fear biter). I always fixed his hair cut when he came home. With my very first Maltese, we took her to a Petsmart locally and the manager did her and she always looked wonderful, was happy to go, etc. When that manager left, they never did her quite right. We tried another groomer and then I got clippers and did her myself. Now I know of a good groomer who could do the dogs if for some weird reason I couldn't. I actually groom a couple of client dogs. One was a rescue and was a complete freak when they got him, so definately needed mom to be there. He is an angel now for grooming because his mom and I worked with him. I do him (poodle/bichon mix), a "mutant" Yorkie, a terrier mix, and the occasional other poodle or little fluffy dog. I also do lion clips on cats, mostly ones that have to have anesthesia. I do have one regular cat who comes in every few months, not matted, but the one time she got matted I clipped her and her mom loves it. She is so good so I do her whenever her mom wants for $35 (normally a cat is $75 just for clipping...anesthesia is extra through the vet). Cat skin is particularly easy to nick and burn. 

Every once in a while one of my own boys gets a touch of razor burn on their bellies when I shave them. I shave them close and that can cause razor burn even if you are quite careful. Surgical clips are done with a 40 blade against the grain for sterility and it is sooo easy to have some clipper burn doing that, especially around legs.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Mar 13 2005, 08:57 PM
> *Every once in a while one of my own boys gets a touch of razor burn on their bellies when I shave them. I shave them close and that can cause razor burn even if you are quite careful. Surgical clips are done with a 40 blade against the grain for sterility and it is sooo easy to have some clipper burn doing that, especially around legs.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42965*


[/QUOTE]
I don't cut Peanut's hair that short, but for his neuter I saw he had razor burn on his belly which didn't really bother him...it was just the cuts and the blood from the groomers that got me angry. From across the room I noticed the red blotch on his eye.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I put baby powder on the belly to avoid as much as possible burns or scratches. I knock on wood, he has not got any yet. But he got a scratch onces at the groomer during the time I did not do him myself. I think that's the reason he would fight and not lay on his back to have his belly shaved. It took me a year to get him to let me do it without fighting me.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I took Lady to the groomer 3 times when I first adopted her. The first time was basically a shave down since she was so dirty and matted. The second time she was a wreck when I picked her up, shaking and so upset. Later that evening I dicovered a huge wound on the very top of her head. The groomer must have shaved off the skin when she went over the bones. It must have bled and bled like crazy because it took a long time to completely heal (it was the size of a nickel)and she still has a scar almost 5 years later (the hair never grew back). The worst thing was that no one said a word to me about her being injured when I picked her up.

So we tried another groomer......no injuries, but the most lopsided, uneven haircut you have ever seen. Something made Lady really itchy, too, because she came home and just started chewing herself. She chewed all the hair off her front legs, swallowed it, got very sick, and ended up at the emergency vet who sent me home with some anti-nausea medication.

She got worse and worse over night so I took her to my vet first thing the next morning and she was hospitalized and put on an IV to rehydrate her. Between both vets it was nearly $500.

So I learned to groom her myself!

It is a big investment to get all the equipment, but definately worth it!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I think some of you all remember the pictures of Kodie I posted after his 1st groomer visit! He was BOLD! He looked like a chihuahua! It was badd... and then he became sick... throwing up. I had to get him hospitalized and put on IVs over night. I then tried a new groomer where I could stay with Kodie so he wouldnt be so scared... after I learned how to do most of the things she did... I bought my own stuff and have been grooming Kodie myself ever since! I dont have to worry about him being all worked up (sick)... shaved... or looking stupid (well... unless I make a mistake cutting him... haha







).


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I admit I have not read this thread yet but wanted to answer the poll I just did. I groom Fantasia at home. I do the brushing, baths, nails, ears, teeth, and hait cuts. In fact I have to trip around her paws today because she's going to the vet and I want them to see how she chews her nails. I only trim around her paws on her hair cutting day but her hair is getting a little long down there so I have to touch up. I also have to trim her butt hole so they can take her temp if they need to. Anyway I took her to a groomer once (PetsMart) and I hated it so I decided I wasn't going to pay that much money for something I didn't like and I would just do it myself. Even if I do a bad job and hate it, it was FREE! I have gotten better over the years. I get comments on how good she looks. I even get asked where I get her groomed, and they are always shocked that I do it myself.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 14 2005, 09:12 AM
> *She got worse and worse over night so I took her to my vet first thing the next morning and she was hospitalized and put on an IV to rehydrate her. Between both vets it was nearly $500.
> 
> So I learned to groom her myself!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Sounds like the investment up front to groom her yourself wasn't anything compared to what it was to have her done at a groomers lol! $500 on top of what it was to actually get her groomed! I would have sent them the vet bill lol. No not really but I would have at least complained and told them that I was never coming back and I would make sure that everyone I knew wouldn't go to them either! If they had told you about the injury maybe that would have been one thing, but they didn't say a word! They thought they weren't going to get paid if they told you and they were right. I wouldn't pay for someone to make my dog bleed! No sir! Jerks!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I got the Oster clippers so I could use universal blades and attachments and they were about $125. I have a #10, #40, #4F and #3F blade and a full set of combs.

I also got a grooming table with a loop and a groomers 3rd arm to hold my dryer -that was all about $100, maybe a bit more.

I didn't get everything at once. I made up a "wish list", then ordered from PetEdge about every month, I think!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 14 2005, 01:21 PM
> *I got the Oster clippers so I could use universal blades and attachments and they were about $125. I have a #10, #40, #4F and #3F blade and a full set of combs.
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43124*


[/QUOTE] LadysMOM,how long do each of these blades leave the hair?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The 4F is too short 3/8 inch, I think. I only used it once or twice. The one that I love is the new (well, a few years ago) 3F blade. It gives a 1/2 inch cut which is a wonderful puppy cut for our hot North Carolina summers. It's much easier to use than the 1/2 inch comb.

The 10 comes standard with most of the clippers. It's pretty short. The #40 is the shortest, a surgical cut. That or the #30 is what you are supposed to use with the comb attachments.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, that's terrible what happened to lady and kodie!!! I can't believe they let Lady go home with a wound that size without mentioning it to you.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 14 2005, 01:46 PM
> *The 4F is too short 3/8 inch, I think. I only used it once or twice. The one that I love is the new (well, a few years ago) 3F blade. It gives a 1/2 inch cut which is a wonderful puppy cut for our hot North Carolina summers. It's much easier to use than the 1/2 inch comb.
> 
> The 10 comes standard with most of the clippers. It's pretty short. The #40 is the shortest, a surgical cut. That or the #30 is what you are supposed to use with the comb attachments.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43139*


[/QUOTE]
Thank You,I would love to find an attachment that leaves the hair an inch or a bit longer.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I have taken Tini to this one groomer who is just the sweetest lady, but when I say "I want her short" or "I want her a little longer" it's exactly the same... it's annoying.
I am moving about 20 miles north of where I am now so it doesn't make sense to stay with the same groomer and then I will be closer to the groomer my mom takes our shih tzu to, and she is really good! 
I'm happy it will be a clean break... I just feel bad, Tini and Milo LOVED this groomer, they would kiss her when they saw her and when she brought them back out...


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I had Holli done a few times when I first got her and someone, I cant remember that far back which it was, scared her so that she never was calm again for getting groomed. Sometimes I do cute cuts and sometimes she would look silly. I think she knew too









My BF is going to kill me if any more shampoo comes to the door, now he really is going to pee himself if a grooming TABLE shows up. Really does it make it much better? The 3rd arm for the dryer and the collar? I wish I had the space









Right now we are doing ok but Ive always done the drying and cutting on the floor which is not easy on the back let me tell you. I dont have room for the whole table thing I dont think. How big is it, or how much space does it take? Or can I get the 3rd arm thing and just connect it to any old table? 

One thing that is SO AMAZING to me is that Phoebe (if thats still her name) runs now TO me instead of away when she hears the dryer














I followed the advice here, treat, show dryer, treat, turn it on, treat, blow her a little, etc and I do that every morning whether she needs it or not while I do my own hair. She went from running away to running to me







but that still doesnt make it easy to brush and dry at the same time on the floor...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Mar 14 2005, 02:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You,I would love to find an attachment that leaves the hair an inch or a bit longer.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43149
[/B][/QUOTE]

You can get the snap on combs that leave the hair an inch long or even an inch &1/2. Ryan has even longer combs - up to 3 inches, I think!

Phoebe's Mom - I used to do Lady on the floor, too, but it does get your back! When I ordered my grooming table I really thought I would only set it up when I clipped her........

Then I found out how handy they are so now I have a mini grooming salon set up. I use it daily, if only to do her topknot. I can't imagine NOT having one now!

The groomers 3rd arms can be hooked to any table. Another must-have in my opinion so you can brusha nd dry at the same time. It makes bath time much, much faster!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You have to spend around $100 for a good pair of clippers.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Mar 14 2005, 03:45 PM
> *You have to spend around $100 for a good pair of clippers.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43185*


[/QUOTE]


This is probably true...but I have used the 35$ walmart set from the pet section for 8 months now...it has not failed me yet. For amateur home groomers...I think it does fine. It may die on my tomorrow...but so far so good!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have the Wahl Designer from Sally's. I got it on sale for $40. It has worked fine for me. I've had it since June 2004. If you have more then 2 dogs you would probably want a better one but for 1 or 2 dogs it works fine.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I have the same clippers as JMM's except mine has 2 speeds. I got it off ebay for $80, but it's worth double, I think. I got the universal clippers ($20) and thinning shears ($12) both at Sally's. 
Total is $112. 

I've already taken them to the groomers like 5-6 times costing over $200 with tip. 

Since I've gotten the clippers I've already used it 3 full times. Had I taken them to the groomers those times, It would cost me about $115. 

So the clippers are totally worth it for me.

I've used Wahl's brand from walmart and it did me no good!


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

elmo gets groomed at my home by our groomer,i think it is less stressful for the babies,my groomer is great i can't praise him enough,he always does a puppy cut on elmo and it is always perfect,he washes brushes and deoderises all for $35(australian dollars)i even get $5.00 off because i am on a disability pension.he never rushes the job and is just fantastic,i get the cut done every 3 months and in between that time i wash and groom him myself,but never cut him....................nat and elmo


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I checked both. I can do everything Lacey needs except her face. I'm not very good at cutting her hair on her face yet. I will take her back to the groomers at the end of May for her summer cut but other than that I do everything else. I have even got very good about pulling the hair out of her ears. Plus I do a better job washing her face than my groomer does. 

Oh, and whoever recommended using Q-tips to get the water out of the ears is a genius!!! I couldn't believe how much water I got out of Lacey's ears after her bath. I was very careful - I wrapped her in a towel and held her - while I was doing it. THANK YOU


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I also voted that I do both. I take Chloe in on Friday's to a wonderful groomer that I found. Chloe adores her and the groomer loves Chloe. My groomer does bathing, nails, anal glands, and ears. She also clips the body for me when it's time. 

I also have a small grooming table at home where I do *all* the face clipping. I'd be afraid that someone else would just mess it up. I've been doing her face clipping since she was teeny tiny. I also don't let them touch her tail. Yes I'm very picky!









I also use the table every day in the morning to change Chloe's barrette, give her a quick brush and put on her outfit for the day. Then she gets a treat (freeze-dried chicken) and she's off to find an adventure.


----------



## RAZMO (Dec 23, 2004)

We were taking Jasmine to a groomer but she gets so stressed out that we decided to try our hand at it. :new_Eyecrazy: Well it was an experiance if nothing else. The first couple times she looked like she went through a veg-o-matic, but it's getting better. Although we had to take her to the vet for her nails she just would not hold still. The vet gave us something to give her to calm her so maybe we can do it next time. Grooming at home is better for all of us, I get nauseated thinking about leaving her with someone and I have no control over what happens when I'm not there.








BETTY


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I Groom them both at home . I don't have clippers yet . I just use my hair sissors.
I took Chester to the groomer once... I found it way to stressfull.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Oh man those are big scraches (sp) geez, if it was at a big grooming place like if they have a lot fo money i say go ahead sue them, those are bad scratches





















makes me soooo angry , i dont know what im gonna do the day i "probly" hopefully not, will cut mitzis hair how scary i had never heard of things like this happneing just like a dislocated knee that i read from a link given on here. Poor malt.. Im glad your never going to them again. Sue them!!!!! Forgot to add, i bathe,cut, blow dry, clean out ears EVERYTHING on my baby girl so .. hope to do that forever


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Mar 14 2005, 04:45 PM
> *You have to spend around $100 for a good pair of clippers.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43185*


[/QUOTE]

JMM, when you are trying to grow out the coat do you still clip the hair under the belly short or do you let that grow out long as well.
Hi have been clipping chelsey's as she was getting into all sort of mess out side . She likes to roll in the grass and snow.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Mar 15 2005, 10:09 PM
> *I Groom them both at home .  I don't have clippers yet .  I just use my hair sissors.
> I took Chester to the groomer once... I found it way to stressfull.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43667*


[/QUOTE]


I don't have clippers either. I keep saying I should buy some and John keeps offering. I don't know why I put it off. I use my hair cutting scissors too. I haven't cut her or myself once. I went to school for cosmetology and wanted to go to school for dog grooming but never did. I might look into it after John graduates from graduate school. He might be going for his Masters next season. His work pays for it but we have to pay for books and registration and graduate school books are expensive! So is registration! If I went to school for dog grooming we would have to pay for all of it and that’s why I’ve been putting that off. I would love to know how to groom Fantasia better and would love to volunteer at the local shelters to groom their dogs. I don’t know if I would want to work at a groomers and make money for it but it would be nice to know how to do it and help the rescues out also.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Mar 16 2005, 09:28 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JMM, when you are trying to grow out the coat do you still clip the hair under the belly short or do you let that grow out long as well.
Hi have been clipping chelsey's as she was getting into all sort of mess out side . She likes to roll in the grass and snow.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43737
[/B][/QUOTE]


On a show dog, I trim very little off the belly. On Mikey who is just a pet in coat, I shave his belly like they would for an ultrasound (up to the rib cage). I clip it with a 10 blade usually. I prefer a 30 but they tend to get clipper burn.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How about the inside of the thighs? Do you clip them, too? Lady gets a lot of mats there. It's weird soft hair like the belly hair.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 16 2005, 04:54 PM
> *How about the inside of the thighs? Do you clip them, too? Lady gets a lot of mats there. It's weird soft hair like the belly hair.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43822*


[/QUOTE]

Yeah Fantasia does too and she's real bad about letting me brush her under belly anywhere so it's even harder to get to under her legs. She hates it when I put her on her back. The vet said it's because she has a bad back and it hurts her so I cradle her and slowly flip her over so I am still cradling her like a baby and then sometimes she will lay like that long enough for me to cut off the small mats down there. She doesn't lay there if I try and comb them out though so I just cut them. No one is going to see her belly anyway so I figure it's ok to cut it short and cut off the mats instead of brushing them out.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Mar 16 2005, 03:54 PM
> *How about the inside of the thighs? Do you clip them, too? Lady gets a lot of mats there. It's weird soft hair like the belly hair.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43822*


[/QUOTE]

Not on Mikey because he doesn't mat there. I would trim it with a 10 blade with the lay of the hair.


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

As a child I had a toy poodle. My mom would take him to the groomers every few weeks. Each time he came back, it was something different. A nic on his ear, a cut under the chin, a gash in the pad of his foot. I can't tell you how many times we switched groomers. I never forgot that and when I got my girls, I knew right off that I wouldn't take them to a groomers unless I really had to. I'm sure there are some really good ones out there, but you have to go through a trial and error to find them. So I guess you can tell that I marked "do it myself".


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I must say I am so happy that 50% are saying that they groom themselves...I too groom Teddy as I don't trust anyone to take care of him like I do...same attitude I had with my daughter.

Funny, I just groomed Teddy today and came on and saw this post. He looks so cute and no cuts or breaks or bruises and he still loves me. Snuggled up on me as I type. 

I am horrified that there are so many groomers who just don't take the care they would with a human in cutting these little furbabies. Let's face it when a hairdresser knicks an ear....she or he hears it big time and yet it is acceptable with our baby...no way. Teddy is so not going to anyone but me to cut and style (not saying it is a perfect style, but style none the less)
















I am still terrified around the ears...but I am getting better. 

S


----------

